# Versa vs Accent



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Ill stay very vague, I want to buy a 2009 car and I cant decide between the 

because of the cheap price:

Nissan Versa
Hyundai Accent

Anyone owns any of these two cars, any suggestions and toughts?


----------

